
‘Must be willing to work under pressure’ is a warning sign - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/12/03/work-under-pressure/
======
tabtab
I've had 2 jobs where the description had "able to work with difficult
people". In hindsight, there was a very very good reason for this.

------
HelloNurse
Managers often consider placing pressure on developers a natural and desirable
state of things, as it's their duty to keep developers busy, to gain customers
with aggressive schedules, and to meet objectives through other people's
effort.

~~~
PunchTornado
and they need to be told off. so sad I accepted so many things in my early
career. now if somebody tries to put a tight deadline on me I'd be "pff nope".

~~~
growlist
The problem I've found is that if you stand up for yourself, you get
sidelined. I need to find somewhere new!

